# Eclipse Plug-In mit (plug-in) Project Wizard



## Der Bär (27. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

folgende Situation: 
Für eine RCP Application können verschiedene Plug-ins entwickelt werden. Das Grundgerüst ist dabei immer sehr ähnlich. Bisher kopieren Entwickler bestehende Plug-Ins und verursachen so copy & paste Fehler (doppelte, nichtssagende Plug-In IDs). Die Idee wäre mit Hilfe eines Wizards die paar spezfischen Eigenschaften abzufragen und das Plug-In Projekt entssprechend zu generieren.

Es werden (incl.) Activator 3 Klassen generiert. Zuerst dachte ich daran JET zu nutzen und die Templates füllen zu lassen. Für die Klassen halte ich das immernoch für sinnvoll. Komplizierter wird's allerdings mit dem Plug-In Projekt an sich. Manifest und plugin.xml könnte ich theoretisch noch "von Hand" mti Templete erzeugen, aber beim eigentlich Eclipse-Project mit abhängigkeiten zu Libraries wird's dann doch kompliziert.

Hätte evtl. jemand einen Rat, wie ich da am besten ran gehe? Kann ich irgendwie den "normalen" new Plug-In Project Wizard nutzen oder erweitern?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2010)

Der Bär hat gesagt.:


> Hätte evtl. jemand einen Rat, wie ich da am besten ran gehe? Kann ich irgendwie den "normalen" new Plug-In Project Wizard nutzen oder erweitern?


Erweitern kannst du ihn in jedem Fall. Wenn Extension Points dafür angeboten werden sowieso, ansonsten kannst du von den Klassen erben und auf diese Art einen neuen Wizard erzeugen.
Die Klassen sind zum Teil wahrscheinlich in internal Packages, solange dich das nicht stört kannst du sie nach belieben verwenden und erweitern.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2010)

Übrigens, falls du mit JET an Grenzen stößt, XPand ist die mächtigere Templatesprache (ebenfalls ein Eclipse Projekt).


----------

